
Ghostbuster: Easier headless testing with PhantomJS (and CoffeeScript) - DanielRibeiro
http://thechangelog.com/post/9412707640/ghostbuster-headless-testing-with-phantomjs-and-coffeesc
======
MartinCron
The UTF-8 test results with ✓ for success and ✗ for failure are just adorable.

~~~
TrevorBurnham
Those (and similar symbols) have actually been used in several Node testing
frameworks. See e.g. nodeunit (<https://github.com/masylum/testosterone>),
Vows (<http://vowsjs.org/>), and Testosterone
(<https://github.com/masylum/testosterone>).

------
joshu
PhantomJS seems like something I should pay more attention to.

~~~
joshbuddy
PhantomJS is pretty cool. There are some super rough areas I had to deal with
to get this working, but I hope they can improve it and make it more awesome.
I've gotta file some bugs actually..

I was just happy to get the link traversal test passing. So many tears to get
that reliable.

~~~
kaylarose
This is my PhantomJS experience as well!

What mitigated this a bit though, is the actual Phantom codebase on-top of
Webkit is really small. So when you need to figure out exactly what it's
doing, it's super easy to just dig into the src.

I'm hoping more visibility as CLI JS (and/or Coffescript) testing becomes more
mainstream, it will bump up the # of contributors.

